# Take A Peep @ My Seiko!



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Good evening One & All,



















This RARE Seiko 5 Superior automatic has just been added into my collection. What's unique about this piece is its dial. It has many twirls on it and the design simply resembles the Grand Seiko. Even the back has got the SEIKO Lion portruding. In my opinion, it's simply









As I am unable to ascertain which year this piece surfaced in. Perhaps, a kind soul out there can help on this matter







Appraisal value is also a big question mark. 









Alright, guys do let me have your comments on this seiko babe!

Thanks.

Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Adrian, real nice looking one.

I cannot tell you anything about it's date of birth. The value; that would be the amount you would be prepared to take for parting with with it. And if it was mine, I would not.

(I still have that sack full of older Seiko domed acryllic "crystals". If you are looking for a spare, and you give me an approximate diameter, I can see what I have around that size, and throw them in the mail for you.)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Adrian, post details of the numbers on the back there will be a four then a dash then some more numbers i.e 6119- 8029 also a 'long' number xxxxxxx.

Post these then we'll let you know its age


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Adrian, post details of the numbers on the back there will be a four then a dash then some more numbers i.e 6119- 8029 also a 'long' number xxxxxxx.
> 
> Post these then we'll let you know its age
> 
> ...


Yo Jason,

I have just checked it out, it is using the 7S36 calibre (made after 1995?). And the next four numbers would be 0030. Of which, i believe they are around the millenium period. Because the following productions of the 7S36 mostly come with glass backs. What do you think?

Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> also a 'long' number xxxxxxx.


 I can see it in the photo but not well enough to make out the numbers


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Adrian, post details of the numbers on the back there will be a four then a dash then some more numbers i.e 6119- 8029 also a 'long' number xxxxxxx.
> 
> Post these then we'll let you know its age
> 
> ...


Yo Jason,

I have just checked it out, it is using the 7S36 calibre (made after 1998?). And the next four numbers would be 0030. Of which, i believe they are around the millenium period. Erm, the following productions of the 7S36 mostly come with glass backs eh. What do you think?

Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its the 6 numbers on the back 'crown side' we need for the date calculation


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

number looks like 810429 to me


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

gravedodger said:


> number looks like 810429 to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woops,

Gravedodger nearly got it right! However, the number is 810479.









Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

January 1998 Adrian


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks alot Jason! Did you check it from the Seiko book?









Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There is a on line calculation table Adrian


----------

